# B&S powerboss 5500 generator



## kirrbby (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi all, I joined the forum because I have a problem with a generator. I'm askin for help, PLEASE. B&S powerboss 5500 Model #030249 10 horse OHV. This is the sisterinlaws machine, which I have borrowed once before. Story is, "it was runnin fine and then it shut itself off". When I stepped up and pulled the cord, it felt like there was no compression whatsoever. I could see the generator portion spinning. It spins over and kinda freewheels a bit if you give it a good pull. I thought maybe a stuck valve. Brought it home, added oil in case it was a low oil thing. Oil looked ok but it was a little low. VERY few hours on the machine. My guess is they have never changed the oil. I pulled the plug to see if the piston was moving. No, it's not. So, that is my question. Why wouldn't the piston move when the motor seems to be spinning. It would make more sense to me if the motor spun but not the generator. I haven't torn anything apart yet, figured I start with the research. I appreciate any and all advice or suggestions.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

You have a broken connecting rod. It may not be practical to repair, a new engine may be needed if it damaged the block at all.

Low oil levels, even slightly low, will do that.


----------



## kirrbby (Apr 27, 2014)

HOLIE MOLIE!! lol Thats exactly how it acts. I couldn't imagine that it would be something that serious. That's too bad. This thing I think probably has less than 10 hours on it. I put about 10 oz. of oil in it, not sure how much it holds. Thank you for the reply, ans so quickly too. What would you recommend?? Source a new motor or sell it for parts and replace it. If a new motor, what model would work best. Certainly wouldn't want to put the same one in it if the rod breaks so easily. Thanks again.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

There's a 2 year (2nd year parts only) warranty on it BUT running it low on oil likely voided that. 10 ounces is a LOT in a small engine. From what I can find it only holds 18-20 ounces. Does it have "low oil shutdown?" If it does and it failed it might be your ticket to getting it fixed.

If I was going to fix it I'd put the same exact engine on it. I don't believe it was defective although it is possible. You won't know until the engine is opened up. 

But I think you'll find that replacing the engine is going to be expensive, if not under warranty.

Good luck.


----------



## vicdoc (Apr 8, 2014)

My guess is a new motor would cost almost as much as the thing is worth, and as inexpensive as they're going for nowadays I'd buy a new generator. Home Depot is clearing them out for cheap here in NC (in store only). Or take it apart and see if it's worth rebuilding. New sleeve, con rod, piston may be needed...


----------



## Mgcox (Feb 26, 2014)

Just an FYI, my engine went on my 5500W Briggs generator and I found this direct replacement on Ebay. All I had to do is to connect the muffler and gas tank from the old unit, and adjust the governor. Seems to be a very good deal on a new engine for $275. Mine runs great.


----------



## wml52 (Feb 21, 2014)

I don't know how mechanically inclined you are but you may want to just replace the connecting rod provided the piston didn't seize in the cylinder wall. I've torn down many four cylinders engines over the years for the same reason "low or no oil" and more so then not replacing the rod gave new life to the engine. Four cycle engines are very easy to work on and surprisingly resilient and most repairs can be accomplished with very basic tools. 

For the price of a new rod it may be worth a little effort to get the genny back up and running.

Just my .02 cents

Good luck!
Bill


----------

